
200-terawatt Laser Brings New Extremes in Heat, Pressure to X-ray Experiments - obeone
https://www6.slac.stanford.edu/news/2015-10-05-200-terawatt-laser-brings-new-extremes-heat-pressure-x-ray-experiments.aspx
======
cdtwoaway
They are building one of those betatrons in Petawatt in Czech Republic - ELI
Beamlines project.

------
dang
Url changed from
[http://www.popularmechanics.com/science/energy/a18009/inside...](http://www.popularmechanics.com/science/energy/a18009/inside-
slacs-laser-that-can-burn-hotter-than-the-sun/), which points to this.

